# Ping G400



## Hoganman1 (May 26, 2020)

I'm 70 and have lost a lot of my distance off the tee. I've spent the last four or five years searching for that "magic" club that will restore at least some of my distance. I've tried the Great Big Bertha, the XR16 and the Rogue from Callaway all with the stock and some custom shafts. I've also tried the Taylormade M2 and M6 with several shafts. They were all good, but there was no noticeable gain of distance. I actually went back to a Ping G25 I bought out of a barrel six or seven years ago. It wasn't any longer but was in the fairway most of the time. A couple of weeks ago I tried one more time and bought a Ping G400. To my surprise I've picked up ten to twelve yards. I've only played four times, but my golf buddies have noticed. It's a 10.5* with a regular ALTA CB shaft. Hopefully, this will last.


----------



## chrisd (May 26, 2020)

Hoganman1 said:



			I'm 70 and have lost a lot of my distance off the tee. I've spent the last four or five years searching for that "magic" club that will restore at least some of my distance. I've tried the Great Big Bertha, the XR16 and the Rogue from Callaway all with the stock and some custom shafts. I've also tried the Taylormade M2 and M6 with several shafts. They were all good, but there was no noticeable gain of distance. I actually went back to a Ping G25 I bought out of a barrel six or seven years ago. It wasn't any longer but was in the fairway most of the time. A couple of weeks ago I tried one more time and bought a Ping G400. To my surprise I've picked up ten to twelve yards. I've only played four times, but my golf buddies have noticed. It's a 10.5* with a regular ALTA CB shaft. Hopefully, this will last.
		
Click to expand...

I  recently changed  from an M2 to a Ping G400 LST recently and on Sunday I managed a 271 yard drive with it 👍👍


----------



## spongebob59 (May 26, 2020)

Ive changed to a G400 this year, didn't like the stock shaft so put a Fubuki in,it's performed well in the 3 games I've played with it.


----------



## Hoganman1 (May 26, 2020)

I'm hesitant to get too excited, but like I said in my op, the G400 is noticeably longer for me. Also, one of my playing partners play a G400 MAX and he has gotten longer off the tee as well.


----------



## Val (May 26, 2020)

Good review, timely too for those who fancy one as i'll be selling one shortly


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2020)

Hoganman1 said:



			I'm hesitant to get too excited, but like I said in my op, the G400 is noticeably longer for me. Also, one of my playing partners play a G400 MAX and he has gotten longer off the tee as well.
		
Click to expand...

Good news. Distance and keeping it on the short stuff. What's not to like. My G series (with same shaft you have I think) has started to behave better. I still have my G25 and tempted to give that a whirl while it's still social golf and see if I can get anything more from that than the G


----------



## Hoganman1 (May 26, 2020)

Val said:



			Good review, timely too for those who fancy one as i'll be selling one shortly
		
Click to expand...

I'm curious as to why you're selling your G400. Do you not like it?


----------



## The Autumn Wind (May 26, 2020)

I had a Ping G400 driver up until around 6 months ago when I tried a Cobra F9 which I liked so much I bought.

I did like the Ping G400 though. A very good driver.


----------



## Val (May 26, 2020)

Hoganman1 said:



			I'm curious as to why you're selling your G400. Do you not like it?
		
Click to expand...

Fancy a change


----------



## Hoganman1 (May 27, 2020)

Val said:



			Fancy a change
		
Click to expand...

Well, there's nothing wrong with that. As you can see from my original post; I tend to change drivers quite frequently too.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 7, 2020)

I purchased a G400 sft, I didn’t know it was an SFT when I was trying it on the simulator. It has a regular shaft, I started off quite steady and the dispersion was small and the shape was consistent. I started to wind up and increased my carry by another 15 yards and dispersion was unaffected and shape same. I then was getting looser and more comfortable, less controlling and really started to apply more speed and that got me out another 15 yards of carry. The dispersion was the same the flight shape stayed consistent and predictable... the spin, and launch numbers looked right ( I have seriously struggled with these). So I bought it.

i then went to the range and hit a bucket of balls. No change the flight was same shape, high for me, distance was there. I lofted the head up by the small plus, which gave me a slightly higher flight and about a yard max extra carry. Every thing was consistent a few miss hits sees a minor drop off but line is fine. I really like this driver and I can see it making my life so much easier. I don’t care if it is an sft, it’s about where it lands and how far. I may see if I can try it against my rogue in the UK and swap that out !


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jun 7, 2020)

My G400 is still performing well. I have to admit that I was skeptical at first. I know one cannot "buy" a game, but I kept trying. Every time the OEMs introduced a "new and improved" driver guaranteeing 20 more yards I gave it a try. None of them increased my distance off the tee. My son and son-in-law both benefited in that they got my cast-offs. Well the G400 is longer for me. I don't know why. Maybe it just fits my swing. Anyway I think my search is over for the foreseeable future. If you are looking for better results off the tee I suggest you give the G400 a try.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 7, 2020)

I used to chop and change Drivers (and shafts) in search for better performance but it was an expensive business that had to stop as age increased and earnings shrunk. I did find a review of (the last - I think - before they sold to TM) an Adams that inspired me to try ut. Deemed nothing special for 2 (or maybe 3) of the participants, but for the slower swinging Senior it improved distance significantly. I now own 3 (or maybe 4) of them! Light, stiff shaft (by Matrix whose shafts I generally like) seemed to be the key - as also seemed to be the case when Cleveland introduced superlight shafts from Miyazaki. The C-Kua included a 39gms ultralite and several Senior Tour players I met used Miyazakis C-Kuas, but my swing requires a different profile! Regular (or A-Flex) also increase distance, but dispersion generally suffers - particularly my non-practicing one!

One of the guys in my regular group has always played Ping and smashes his G400 miles (and straight these days!). It certainly feels solid and forgiving on the few times I've tried it. The G25 I auditioned a nember of years ago - when first considering upgrading my Callaway FT3 (donk!) felt fine, and the G15 I had was very good too. So Ping drivers are hard to fault - if the shaft is appropriate to your swing.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 8, 2020)

I have a G400 swooped the stiff shaft for a ping tour reg it’s brilliant.
It gives the same distance but a lot straighter.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jun 8, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			I have a G400 swooped the stiff shaft for a ping tour reg it’s brilliant.
It gives the same distance but a lot straighter.
		
Click to expand...

Mine has the Alta CB regular flex shaft. It's working really well. I promised myself that I won't tinker with shafts or hosel adjustments. Hopefully, I won't break that promise.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 8, 2020)

Hoganman1 said:



			Mine has the Alta CB regular flex shaft. It's working really well. I promised myself that I won't tinker with shafts or hosel adjustments. Hopefully, I won't break that promise.
		
Click to expand...

Now you've said that it's only a matter of time. I'll give you a fortnight!!!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 8, 2020)

Hoganman1 said:



			Mine has the Alta CB regular flex shaft. It's working really well. I promised myself that I won't tinker with shafts or hosel adjustments. Hopefully, I won't break that promise.
		
Click to expand...

I am in the middle of stiff and reg and the tour shafts just fit me.
Like a 5.5 stiffness.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 8, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			I am in the middle of stiff and reg and the tour shafts just fit me.
Like a 5.5 stiffness.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I ended up with a fubuki zt, got one in stiff but they play softer than that.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jun 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Now you've said that it's only a matter of time. I'll give you a fortnight!!!
		
Click to expand...

Alas, you're probably right.


----------

